# Why should you have sex less if your man has a low sperm count?



## susan_1981

My husband's sperm count is slightly lower than is "normal" and both my doctor and FS said that we shouldn't have sex so often and should aim for every 2-3 days. I don't understand that though. Surely if a man has a lower than normal sperm count, you should have sex more often to increase your chances or does having too much sex hinder your chances? I just know that both times I've fallen pregnant, me and my husband have had sex for 5 continuous days over my fertile period. Does anyone understand why they say that?


----------



## Mrs_F

Basically just because your husband has a low sperm count doesn't mean you rinse him. Its not about having sex as many times as you can the chance will still be the same, you should save it for long term use.


----------



## susan_1981

That doesn't really answer the question.


----------



## hopefulchick

Hi Susan

My DH has extremely low sprem count w/ alot of abnormalities. I did some searching on the internet and found this:

_How frequently a man has sex can impact his sperm count. A mans body does need to have time to replenish his supply of sperm. Experts are not entirely agreed on the amount of time it takes for a man to rebuild this supply, and the time may vary from man to man as well. Most researchers suggest that a man ejaculate no more than once every day and a half, or 36 hours, when they are trying to conceive.

However, you may be surprised to know that having sex too infrequently can also impact a mans fertility. Sperm that have been produced more recently tend to have better motility and normality. Over time, sperm that has been produced but not released may lose its vitality. Waiting more than a week before ejaculating may result in poorer quality sperm._

Hope that helps and fingers crossed you get your sticky bean :flower:


----------



## kaye

hopefulchick said:


> Hi Susan
> 
> My DH has extremely low sprem count w/ alot of abnormalities. I did some searching on the internet and found this:
> 
> _How frequently a man has sex can impact his sperm count. A mans body does need to have time to replenish his supply of sperm. Experts are not entirely agreed on the amount of time it takes for a man to rebuild this supply, and the time may vary from man to man as well. Most researchers suggest that a man ejaculate no more than once every day and a half, or 36 hours, when they are trying to conceive.
> 
> However, you may be surprised to know that having sex too infrequently can also impact a mans fertility. Sperm that have been produced more recently tend to have better motility and normality. Over time, sperm that has been produced but not released may lose its vitality. Waiting more than a week before ejaculating may result in poorer quality sperm._
> 
> Hope that helps and fingers crossed you get your sticky bean :flower:

helped me, thanks for that xx


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks that's really helpful and does answer my question xxx


----------



## hope4bubba

Hi Susan_1981

I hope you dont mind my posting in here but I wanted to help. My dh has mow motility, for the last 2.5 years I have been obsessed with tracking my ovulation and insisting on dtd everyday around ov time to ensure we 'caught that eggie'. for November cycle we decided to chill out as it was the last cycle before my lap and dye then fertility treatment so we just dtd every second day and did not use wee stickls or anything and we got our first bfp. We believe because dh's spermies had the opportunity to replenish so they were stronger and also we used conceive plus we were successful.

I hope this helps a little and wish you lots of baby dust for your bfp XX


----------



## susan_1981

hope4bubba said:


> Hi Susan_1981
> 
> I hope you dont mind my posting in here but I wanted to help. My dh has mow motility, for the last 2.5 years I have been obsessed with tracking my ovulation and insisting on dtd everyday around ov time to ensure we 'caught that eggie'. for November cycle we decided to chill out as it was the last cycle before my lap and dye then fertility treatment so we just dtd every second day and did not use wee stickls or anything and we got our first bfp. We believe because dh's spermies had the opportunity to replenish so they were stronger and also we used conceive plus we were successful.
> 
> I hope this helps a little and wish you lots of baby dust for your bfp XX

Thanks and congrats on your BFP. I do need to try and relax but I do still feel a bit obsessed. I had the lap and dye in August and we didn't try that month because the op was going to happen after ovulation so there was obviously no point. And I have to say, that month was so lovely. Not stressing, not thinking about it but then that was because I knew we couldn't try. To feel like that every month would be a dream come true but every month, I tell myself no ovulations sticks, no testing earlier but it never happens. 

The strange thing is that my husband has got me pregnant twice, both times, we had sex from CD12 to CD16 inclusive - although second time, we actually missed my ovulation day (I ov'd on or around CD13-14 on both those cycles) and got my BFP but had a MMC first time and then a chemical the second. But we could try doing that pattern every month but it's quite demanding and having sex just to get pregnant isn't fun for either of us. So for me, I was wondering if maybe we weren't having enough sex that was the problem. We've tried the same pattern again this month so we'll see if this is what it takes for me to get pregnant. Technically, we shouldn't be trying at the moment anyway because it means we'll have to cancel our holiday but then that's a small price to pay for a baby.

Thanks for giving your input though. It really helps to have advice from others. Hope you have a very happy and health 9 months xxx


----------



## hope4bubba

I completely understand not stressing is much easier said than done. I am so sorry to hear of your losses losing at 12 weeks must have been so so painful.

Have you been offered fertiliity treatment? The fs recommended iui if my tubes were found to be unblocked to help the swimmers along? 

It's in one way great that you know you can concieve naturally, I really hope you get a sticky bfp soon x x


----------

